# Egg & Bacon "Pie"  Rec:



## kadesma (Jan 16, 2006)

This is so good, I've  made it for breakfast and sometimes for dinner...
The bacon and the potato can be done the night before if for breakfast.
8-slices bacon,
4 large or 1-1/2 lbs. boiling potatoes
3-Tab. bacon drippings or butter ( I use the bacon drippings)
1- yellow onion finely dinced (med) or small depends on you 
salt and fresh ground pepper
8-eggs
1/2-c. milk
Fry and crumble bacon, saving about 3 Tab. of the drippings. Boil the potatoes and then dice. Heat the bacon fat in a 10 in. skillet, cast iron if you have one ( pan goes into a 400 oven about 10 min.) Add onion and cook til light brown about 10 min. stir now and then. Add potatoes and cook about 10 min more stirring and tossing often til partially brown. Season with salt and pepper. Sprinkle potatoes with crumbled bacon and turn heat to low.
Beat the eggs with the milk and season with salt and pepper. Pour eggs over potatoes, cover skillet and cook on low for 5-6 min. Uncover pan and put into  the oven for about 5-10 min  or til well set. Cut into wedges and serve..We just serve with toast or english muffins and jam..
Makes 4-6 servings
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 17, 2006)

This sounds really good and so easy and I like the idea you can start the night before. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JMediger (Jan 17, 2006)

This looks really good!  Have you ever substitued frozen hash browns (thawed then added during the browning)?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey, Kadesma - that sounds like a fritatta. Scrumptious.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 17, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Hey, Kadesma - that sounds like a fritatta. Scrumptious.


Hi Ishbel, I guess it is a Fritatta  It is tastey. We sometimes have it for dinner during the summer and I serve sliced tomatoes with it..Emmm

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 17, 2006)

JMediger said:
			
		

> This looks really good! Have you ever substitued frozen hash browns (thawed then added during the browning)?
> Thanks for sharing!


Morning JMediger, Thank you and your welcome  I've not tried frozen hash  browns, but have used the frozen diced potatoes if I'm pressed for time or it's a spur of the moment dinner. I don't see why you couldn't try the hash browns..If you do, let me know, how it came out please 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 17, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> This sounds really good and so easy and I like the idea you can start the night before. Thanks for posting.


Your welcome Thumpershere. It is easy, and nice when you just want comfy and yummy, without using every pot, pan and dish in the kitchen 

kadesma


----------

